# Great technical guide on managing excercise.



## Amity Island (Jun 25, 2020)

https://www.digibete.org/wp-content/uploads/2018/01/Exercise-management-in-type-1-diabetes-a-consensus-Mike-Riddell-Lancet-DE-2017.pdf
		


It's from 2017


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Jun 26, 2020)

Digibete is a great platform.

They have got loads of really helpful content for children and youngsters too. They work in collaboration with Leeds Children’s Hospital.


----------

